# Ikea Kura bed frame



## rhianna (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm (finally) adopting one or two rabbits sometime in the near future, and I've been planning out a cage. I found something that interested me a lot, the cage plan is originally for a dog, but I think that with a few minor changes it would be great for a rabbit or two. Here's the article: http://www.ikeahackers.net/2012/09/the-dog-suite.html

Basically if I don't paint the wood (in case of chewing; the wood comes untreated) and put something on the floor, such as coroplast, linoleum, or tile, it would be completely bunny-safe. I may also add one or two levels, depending on the size/cost of the cage. According to Ikea, the bed frame is for a twin, so it should be a great size: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80253814/

I think it's a cool idea because it's a pretty easy project, it looks nice, it's cheap (kura beds come and go on craigslist all the time for under $100) and it has plenty of room for storage (or sleeping) on top. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Troller (Aug 23, 2013)

Originally I had that thought too after saving that website. Didn't go for it but it's always on my mind for the future.


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow, that's a cool project. I would definitely build that.


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Aug 25, 2013)

Interesting, 
Make sure you post photos


----------



## beatrixpoppy (Aug 25, 2013)

love that website for all the amazingly cool projects! You will have 2 very happy bunnies in there


----------



## rhianna (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses! I've decided that I'll definitely be making the cage. I'm moving into a house with a smaller bedroom so I figured that it would fit perfectly underneath a normal height loft bed (I'd be a bit nervous sleeping directly on top of the rabbit cage), with room for storage bins on top. I'll definitely post pictures in another thread when I make the cage!


----------



## fsshaer (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh wow. Those are fantastic ideas! Post it when it's all said and done, please!


----------



## rhianna (Aug 28, 2013)

fsshaer said:


> Oh wow. Those are fantastic ideas! Post it when it's all said and done, please!



Thanks! It won't be done for a while as I'm moving to a new house in the next few months and I won't be building the cage until I'm settled in. I'll definitely share when it's done!


----------

